# identifying corals



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

I know some of the names of my corals but not all of them. I know the basics i guess, ha! Mushrooms,zoas,xenias,candycane,star polyps, and tubestra only because i had a book that one haha, so now i got two tiny frags of that :bigsmile:n i have a couple of pictutes i took today because the whole tank was looking particularly FLUFFY today! The first two pics are i have no idea what, any help appreciated..lol, the rest i hope everyone enjoys!
Beaux










Those i got as live rock from a crashed tank and saved its two of them on one dead piece. The next ones ive had over a year the one on the right was fragged onto the big rock to the left and crabs broke it off but some stayed, the original frag was smaller than the one om the left!










Enjoy the rest...... THEYRE SO FLUFFY! LOL!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll help you identify the corals...

1) fox coral or mushroom hard to tell unless I see close up of the footing!
2)brown toadstool on the left, anthelia on the right, below is star polyps
3)Kenya tree coral
4)green long tipped anemone
5)same as 4
6)long tipped anemone


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

The first pic is a hard coral thats the skeleton of one big whatever it was they r growin on/out of so its not a mushroom. Got those for about a dollar!


----------

